# Multi-Roaster Subscription from Coffee by the Casuals - December 2020 - Ngopi



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

It seems that our first edition of our multi-roaster sub was well received, and so I want to fit one more in before the end of the year.

December's roaster will be *Ngopi*, a fantastic micro-roastery in Birmingham. Hard to beat Crankhouse, but Ngopi can easily hold its own.









*About Ngopi*

When I talk about Ngopi with people I always say the same thing: I avoided it for six months because I thought it was gimmicky, but after I gave it a go I learned that it is both authentic and fantastic.

Ngopi specialises in Indonesian coffee. That's why I thought it was gimmicky. Monsooned Malabar and dark-roasted "Java"? No thank you.

But how wrong I was, because Ngopi are at the complete opposite side of the spectrum. I was absolutely blown away when I tried their coffees, because they are so far away from the traditional Indonesian flavour profiles. It's true speciality coffee, directly traded with the connections that husband and wife team Birama and Elmira have made back home in Indonesia.

Ngopi's coffees attract a premium price for a very good reason, so this is an excellent opportunity to get your hands on some great value beans just before Christmas. They have been hit hard by these lockdowns so I want to encourage my customers to support them. But let's be absolutely clear here: they've been chosen on merit.

*How to get involved*

If you signed up for a subscription on the website last month then you'll be set up ready for this month and £17 (shipping included) will be taken in due course and shortly before 15th December. If you are new and want to get involved then please help me out by indicating your interest here and then heading over to the website. Last orders must be received by *Friday 11th December, *and payment for existing subs will be taken on or around that day.

We will roast on the 12th December for this instalment and Ngopi will roast accordingly. We'll ship on 17th December to aim and get it to you before Christmas as per Royal Mail guidelines. We will be cutting it fine, but we'll have a go!

Any questions? If so, let me know! Otherwise, please indicate your interest below and head over to our website to sign up

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/the-casuals-and-friends-multi-roaster-subscription

1. @filthynines

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

Best wishes
Gareth


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> It seems that our first edition of our multi-roaster sub was well received, and so I want to fit one more in before the end of the year.
> 
> December's roaster will be *Ngopi*, a fantastic micro-roastery in Birmingham. Hard to beat Crankhouse, but Ngopi can easily hold its own.
> 
> ...


 Hi Gareth,

I think I'm signed up for the subscription going forward (hopefully).

I cannot currently confirm however as when I click the manage subscription link from the account page on coffeebythecasuals.co.uk the page 404's.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

steffanjtaylor said:


> Hi Gareth,
> 
> I think I'm signed up for the subscription going forward (hopefully).
> 
> I cannot currently confirm however as when I click the manage subscription link from the account page on coffeebythecasuals.co.uk the page 404's.


 You are indeed subbed - thank you, Steffan!

I've just tried "manage subscription" and it works for me in Google Chrome. Have another go a little later and see if it works, if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> You are indeed subbed - thank you, Steffan!
> 
> I've just tried "manage subscription" and it works for me in Google Chrome. Have another go a little later and see if it works, if you wouldn't mind?


 Thank you for the confirmation, I eagerly await the next delivery!

The functionality seems to have been restored; I can access the Manage Subscription page.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Brill .. well up for round 2!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

New to the forum but think this is a great idea, I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Adam_e91 said:


> New to the forum but think this is a great idea, I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You were most welcome to the forum even before you signed up, but even more so now! Thanks for getting involved - I look forward to shipping out to you!


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> You were most welcome to the forum even before you signed up, but even more so now! Thanks for getting involved - I look forward to shipping out to you!


Looking forward to some super tasty coffee over Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Gareth

I'll do a one off again

1. @filthynines

2. ZiggyMarley

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi everybody

Although you might think from the above that nobody but Ziggy is involved this month, more or less everybody who signed up last month is rolling over and so this is going ahead.

Orders for this close *tomorrow (11th December) *and so now is the time to sign up. Please go straight to the website to sign up - https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/the-casuals-and-friends-multi-roaster-subscription


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Just wanted to say, the November coffees were both delicious. Whilst there's always a lot of fun to be had from choosing your next coffee, who doesn't love a surprise - especially when they are as delicious as these. I'm really looking forward to the December Duo.

Regards,
John


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Just wanted to say, the November coffees were both delicious. Whilst there's always a lot of fun to be had from choosing your next coffee, who doesn't love a surprise - especially when they are as delicious as these. I'm really looking forward to the December Duo.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Thanks so much for this feedback, John. I think this month's is going to be even better in a lot of ways - Ngopi's coffees are fab and will blow away any preconceptions of Indonesian coffee


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

This really is *final call!*

Payments were processed overnight - only one failed but everybody else is in.

If you're not in by midnight tonight then I'm afraid you'll miss out. It's a great opportunity to get a bag from a fantastic little-known roaster.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Very excited Gareth!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

This ngopi coffee is weird... good weird! Sip of espresso- super acidic, very sweet- a bit thin. Think I need to go finer to try to slow the shot down a bit- and maybe it'll also benefit from a shorter ratio than 1:2; help thicken it. Just poured in milk....its bloody marvellous, but still very weird... almost an off flavour, something a bit savoury, in there- but its delicious because of it.

Had an aero of yours about 2 hours ago... I cooked it, ground too fine- muddied it. Good acidity in there still, and good flavour, but had that over extracted dusty blergh edge. I need to give it another go as I think you've sent us a very special bean from what I could sense in the poorly prepped cup...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Just run the ngopi through v60.... tighter grind than normal using the espresso as a guide. This is it!!! So so weet, bursting tropical fruits, little bit of a strawberry funk, resinous ... complex, deep, rich and thick. Total total win. This bean is amazing

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> This really is *final call!*
> 
> Payments were processed overnight - only one failed but everybody else is in.
> 
> If you're not in by midnight tonight then I'm afraid you'll miss out. It's a great opportunity to get a bag from a fantastic little-known roaster.


 Received today- can't wait to try when rested!

I was wondering whether you had any tips regarding pulling the CBTC coffee (I will leave the name of the coffee out as otherwise it would be a spoiler for those who have not received) as an espresso?


----------



## Hemmo (Oct 8, 2020)

I've had a weird 'we've refunded you' e-mail this morning?? Ghost in the machine maybe?


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't wait for mine to arrive now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

arrived this morning, looking forward to trying


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Hemmo said:


> I've had a weird 'we've refunded you' e-mail this morning?? Ghost in the machine maybe?


 Message incoming!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

steffanjtaylor said:


> Received today- can't wait to try when rested!
> 
> I was wondering whether you had any tips regarding pulling the CBTC coffee (I will leave the name of the coffee out as otherwise it would be a spoiler for those who have not received) as an espresso?


 I think a good rest would be a good idea here (as usual). I seem to remember 1:2.0-2.2 at 6-bar was a sweet spot for this bean. I say I seem to remember, because I went to grab a bag off the shelf to put through its paces again and there were none left!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

simontc said:


> This ngopi coffee is weird... good weird! Sip of espresso- super acidic, very sweet- a bit thin. Think I need to go finer to try to slow the shot down a bit- and maybe it'll also benefit from a shorter ratio than 1:2; help thicken it. Just poured in milk....its bloody marvellous, but still very weird... almost an off flavour, something a bit savoury, in there- but its delicious because of it.
> 
> Had an aero of yours about 2 hours ago... I cooked it, ground too fine- muddied it. Good acidity in there still, and good flavour, but had that over extracted dusty blergh edge. I need to give it another go as I think you've sent us a very special bean from what I could sense in the poorly prepped cup...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I would not be at all surprised if a short ratio is the answer for the Ngopi coffee. Birama (owner) at Ngopi once pulled me an 18g shot from 20g of coffee and it was one of the best shots I've ever had. I've reached out to him to see if we can get some guidance  They use a Slayer in the shop.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I would not be at all surprised if a short ratio is the answer for the Ngopi coffee. Birama (owner) at Ngopi once pulled me an 18g shot from 20g of coffee and it was one of the best shots I've ever had. I've reached out to him to see if we can get some guidance  They use a Slayer in the shop.


18 out of 20? Bloody hell thats insane!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

I've had a response back and... I've been given the usual dialling in protocol. Hmph. Sorry guys! If I was consistently going into Birmingham then I would ask for a shot, see if I liked it, and then ask for the specific recipe.


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

The postman has just been and made me very happy!

Will I be doing either of them a disservice by opening tomorrow, or could they do with a longer rest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Adam_e91 said:


> The postman has just been and made me very happy!
> 
> Will I be doing either of them a disservice by opening tomorrow, or could they do with a longer rest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I would leave Ngopi's for a little longer for espresso since it was roasted last Monday, but ours should be good for a test run! If you're going mainly filter then go nuts!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

So I had a go at dialling in today and would be interested to know what success you guys have had?

For Ngopi I'm fairly confident this is going to taste best as espresso as a short shot less than 1:2. Possibly a long pre-infusion followed by a short extraction. However, after getting through 20% of the bag without absolute delight I think I'm going to revert to filter.

How are the rest of you getting on?


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I hoarded overstocked for the holiday so haven't got round to trying them yet but I'll start on the ngopi tomorrow in a v60. I had to freeze the Colombian but will get round to trying that soon


----------



## Adam_e91 (Nov 17, 2020)

Am thoroughly enjoying my way through the Colombian on the V60. Going to give the ngopi a bit longer I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I really liked the last few espressos and americanos I got from the ngopi coffee - it's shame that I'm out now 

Took the Colombian out to defrost last night ( I wouldn't have frozen it if I knew how quickly I'd get through the ngopi ) and look forward to tasting it in my cloth filter thats coming today.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

struggling to dial in the Ngopi on my Niche. Will need to go finer i think.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

ZiggyMarley said:


> struggling to dial in the Ngopi on my Niche. Will need to go finer i think.


 I was going a lot finer than I've ever gone before on my m47p pulling 1:2 (17g dose)

Couldn't seem to dial in with v60 but didn't really make much that way


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> I was going a lot finer than I've ever gone before on my m47p pulling 1:2 (17g dose)
> 
> Couldn't seem to dial in with v60 but didn't really make much that way


 I was going to ask what temp and pressure you were using, but I see you're on the DTP - perhaps I've got too many bells and whistles going on and I should get back to basics!

@MildredM told me on IG that she was pulling a shot in 55 secs on her Londinium. My long shots end up waaaaaay over-extracted.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

filthynines said:


> So I had a go at dialling in today and would be interested to know what success you guys have had?
> For Ngopi I'm fairly confident this is going to taste best as espresso as a short shot less than 1:2. Possibly a long pre-infusion followed by a short extraction. However, after getting through 20% of the bag without absolute delight I think I'm going to revert to filter.
> How are the rest of you getting on?


This is bang on... short pull on ngopi unlocks a world of sweet deliciousness. Pulling longer brings out a bit of a sickly taste - i think its the acidity.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

tsouthwell said:


> I really liked the last few espressos and americanos I got from the ngopi coffee - it's shame that I'm out now
> Took the Colombian out to defrost last night ( I wouldn't have frozen it if I knew how quickly I'd get through the ngopi ) and look forward to tasting it in my cloth filter thats coming today.


I did the same... nailed it at the end of the bag. I mirrored the outcome of the espresso with filter and went a higher dose for same water level as normal v60. Tbh I think it worked well even longer for filtered coffee... it was certainly a killer bean, and really highlighted how playing with recipe is so necessary

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Just tried the Colombian for the first time in my new cloth filter. It was nice, definitely getting lemon and lime, but underextracted and I didn't get any digestive.

Seems like a great coffee and I'm looking forward to playing around with it. Anyone tried it as an espresso?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> Just tried the Colombian for the first time in my new cloth filter. It was nice, definitely getting lemon and lime, but underextracted and I didn't get any digestive.


 My wife bought me a cloth filter a little while ago. I abandoned it because I feel it removes something from the coffee. I think that's true both metaphorically- and chemically-speaking. I think it retains the oils, which of course makes the flavour completely different. Might be worth giving it a shot with an ordinary paper filter if you happen to have one around!


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> My wife bought me a cloth filter a little while ago. I abandoned it because I feel it removes something from the coffee. I think that's true both metaphorically- and chemically-speaking. I think it retains the oils, which of course makes the flavour completely different. Might be worth giving it a shot with an ordinary paper filter if you happen to have one around!


 I've been using my cloth filter a lot since its brand new but Ill give it a go in my v60 tomorrow before I start making espressos with it.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> I've been using my cloth filter a lot since its brand new but Ill give it a go in my v60 tomorrow before I start making espressos with it.


 Sorry, when I said it retains oils I meant per use rather than an oily build-up. Give it a go - would love to hear what conclusion you reach!


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

The Colombian I struggled to dial it in; once I did thought was excellent.

The Ngopi coffee I have just opened and tried; it is wonderful- it really does have the tea like quality of an Ethiopian described in the notes!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Just realised that I hadn't publicly said how much I enjoyed both of the December coffees - particularly the Ethiopian (a first for me) - so thanks to @Coffee by the Casuals for organising this, and for the much appreciated tips on grind size for the Ngopi coffee - based on the advice, I managed to dial it in much more quickly than I would have done if I'd started from my usual position.

Regards,
John


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Hey... I got an email on jan 9th saying next installment was coming up soon... roasting on or around the 11th. Ice not received anything so assume there's been a delay?


----------

